# Harry Potter N The Deathly Hallows Leaked ?



## amol48 (Jul 19, 2007)

Harry Potter N The Deathly Hallows Leaked ?


Some Pics !!!! 


The Pages Might B Fake But Spoiler Warning If It Turns True !!!!!

Wikipedia:

EDIT: Links removed.. thx guys .. i hadn read those threads !!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 19, 2007)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!!! <pokes eyes out> No way am I reading any of those! Damnfunk spoilers!!! >

PS - Your first two links don't work. Next one does. Dont know about the rest. Saara suspense usi vaale ne uda diya, couldn't bear to read the rest! Bugger! The books are coming out day after tomorrow, you couldn't have waited a little longer?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

Not again, remember what happened when spoilers were posted the last time!


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 19, 2007)

moderators should lock this thread right now IF THEY DONT WANT ANOTHER SHALU SHARMA EPISODE


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont know about the other leaks but this one looks real. But its only 400 pages or so.
  Dont worry about the spoilers thing. Its utterly unreadable if you dont enlarge it and too much of an effort.
  But the real thing is coming on 21th and who wants to spoil the real fun of reading one on the couch.
 So much for the leaked editions !


----------



## Upendra Sharma (Jul 19, 2007)

Leaked...I readed it all.
Ashwin gave me the CD...
But he thinks its fake.
We will wait for final book to come in our hands.

We are in college right now, and he helped me to create this ID.
I am in his class.
Hello to everyone.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2007)

@amol48 Please remove the link.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

@amol48
   Ya Amol please remove the link. Someone on this forum is already in trouble for this issue and he is really at wits end when he got the official notice from the publishers.
  You dont want to be caught in the wrong mess.
  I mean what the point in giving the leak.If someone wants to find it as a proof it so easy googling.
   We dont want good members from this forum getting warning now ..do we!


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2007)

i reported this thread loooong back y isnt it locked  we dont wnat another HP storm  do we


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah why mods are not closin it or DO THEY REALLY ENJOYS SHALU SHARMA THING?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 19, 2007)

> when he got the official notice from the publishers



what...???  When did this happen.. and to who..??


----------



## eggman (Jul 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> yeah why mods are not closin it or DO THEY REALLY ENJOYS SHALU SHARMA THING?


I think they did. Digit moderating sucks, one of the worst forum in view of moderation and mods are so damn laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea remove the link or don't post anywhere. I got mail frm scholastic guys. Piracy is bad.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 19, 2007)

> when he got the official notice from the publishers
> 
> 
> what...??? When did this happen.. and to who..??



yaar kise notice mil gaya ? India US kab se ban gaya ki pirates ko notice aane lage ? PIRACY ROCKS ! YO BABE !!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

In India 
<Typical Indian attitude>Who got a notice for Piracy and that too of a children's book</Typical Indian attitude>


----------



## Chirag (Jul 19, 2007)

@esitkumar - Mujhe mail aaya ki HP book ko hatao apni site se.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 19, 2007)

And good you removed it.
I seriously think now that, that book is fake. (And welcome "Up" ,reffering to post #6)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I think they did. Digit moderating sucks, one of the worst forum in view of moderation and mods are so damn laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


Yeah well keep blaming them for the things members indulge in  Good thinking.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 19, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> And good you removed it.
> I seriously think now that, that book is fake. (And welcome "Up" ,reffering to post #6)


yeah me toooooooo feels book is fake. so much is happenin in just 6 chapters. everythin is very fast n better to say BAHUT HI DOOM DHARAKA HO RAHA HAI BOOK KE SURU ME HI.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ You gave wrong name in "Quote". It was posted by "Quiz_Master" not "QwertyManiac".


----------



## eggman (Jul 19, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yeah well keep blaming them for the things members indulge in  Good thinking.


 If a member makes a mistake , isn't it the _responsiblity_ of mods to correct it?Even after 10+ hours , the thread is running, The earlier HP LEAKED book thread was running for ages, even when mods came and went. 
      If according to you, this is good moderating .....then yeah, Digit Mods are quite good Kudos to them


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2007)

I think from now on we must start reporting threads by posting new thread Some thing like this  

"ATTENTION: MODS & ADMINS PLEASE LOCK THESE THREADS"


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Whenever we report a thread, a new thread is created containing a link to reported thread in a section visible to only mods/admins.  
So if we create a separate thread to report another thread, mods hv to look for 2 threads in stead of one.


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey guys if you want to read the book then only read the book. no one is forcing you to read the spoilers!


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yeah well keep blaming them for the things members indulge in  Good thinking.


 well thts what their job is ..... members indulge in something tht is 'not good' for the forum they have to stop that ... and the fact that after the harry sharma episode and chirag getting a warning email from the publishers this thread was allowed to run


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> yeah me toooooooo feels book is fake. so much is happenin in just 6 chapters. everythin is very fast n better to say BAHUT HI DOOM DHARAKA HO RAHA HAI BOOK KE SURU ME HI.



But who wud be crazy enuf to print a full book and photograph it.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> But who wud be crazy enuf to print a full book and photograph it.



   The book is True...i mean authentic.! Still we never know.But the way Hp Publishers authorities have struck back especially on it ;it seems they are wondering and this leave a doubt ! Why will someone be bothered if its fake...?


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2007)

if the leaked copy were to be a fake i dont think the publishers would go all out issuing notices ....


----------



## amol48 (Jul 19, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> if the leaked copy were to be a fake i dont think the publishers would go all out issuing notices ....



i agree with you..


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 19, 2007)

if the book book is fake  then it wud be the biggest PRANK OF CENTURY


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Whenever we report a thread, a new thread is created containing a link to reported thread in a section visible to only mods/admins.
> So if we create a separate thread to report another thread, mods hv to look for 2 threads in stead of one.



Ho is that the case. I didnt knowthat.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2007)

What the hell .. Well anyway, I can't stop my stomach ache after the last page .. Albus Severus .. LMFAO. LMFAO. What was J/K thinking? 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> If a member makes a mistake , isn't it the _responsiblity_ of mods to correct it?Even after 10+ hours , the thread is running, The earlier HP LEAKED book thread was running for ages, even when mods came and went.
> If according to you, this is good moderating .....then yeah, Digit Mods are quite good Kudos to them


 You could do a better job. 

I was just saying that instead of whining and not being of any help yourself, stick to healthy discussion and lead the way away, people aren't blind and moderators are purely volunteer. You're free to complain but not insult and blame. Typing things like that 13-year old keypress isn't helping you now is it? Well anyway, who am I to say all this .. Go on 



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> But who wud be crazy enuf to print a full book and *photograph it*.


 Best way to show its real stuff. Even the ISBN numbers are right and so are the other factors. No denying now. Heard Discount.com released 12 mil copies early or something. Even NYT has reviewed it.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 19, 2007)

If its real (which I dont think it is) then JKR did a really poor job.
At first reading I found a lot of mistakes. Dunno how many I will find If I do the second reading.

Finally I ordered my copy today through my uncle's credit card.
Yippie.....
(I was never going to buy this book, but my GF wants to read it  So thats why buying it. )


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah me too read only 6 chapters n made me feel that this cannot be Jo.
Wat i think is that this Jo herself has taken the help of a fan to prevent the spoilers. i mean that Jo n publisher themselves has presented this fan fiction as a real book so that the original book remains safe. all people will be downlodin the SO CALLED REAL BOOK but after readin they will find that its not Jo n so they will order the real book too(this is wat one of my freind is doin, he read the book n then ordered too). also it wil keep  people focus on downloadin the so called real book while the original book wil come safely into fans hand.
but this is just my guess n now I HAV TO WAIT FOR THE BOOK TO COME N SEE WATS THE REAL STORY
BUT...... IF IT IS THE REAL BOOK THEN I WOULD SAY THAT ITS NOT WRITTEN BY Jo


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Agree. Its pathetic story. Jo herself said the "main" characters will die.
But they are all healthy.
There are a lotta mistakes (I am not sure I should post those mistakes here or not. After seeing whats going on in this forum )
I have the same idea as fun2sh.
All in All this leaked version has a dumb story. I seriously hope its a fake.



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ You gave wrong name in "Quote". It was posted by "Quiz_Master" not "QwertyManiac".



Offtopic :
Phew...
Two QM's...
Lotta confusion sometimes.... Atleast there are only two.


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, so guys are saying that the leaked book wasn't real?

I only read the first 3 chapters, but I don't see why someone would acutally print all the pages, then bother to take pictures!

IMO, it does seem real. Doesn't matter to me though, I really don't know the main story, so let's wait for Saturday.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 19, 2007)

14 hours and still this thread is running!! Great.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ Some things never changes....


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 20, 2007)

There is supposed to be a epilogue at the end of the book in the original book which it seems its missing here.
  But then its an incomplete book.Why wasnt the complete book shown....hmm something sure is fishy ?
  But know what ..whatever that there is on the net it had, had its share of glory.I mean all the Indian News Channels were flashing it over and over.From tomorrow i dont think anyone will even notice it for once.


----------



## dead (Jul 20, 2007)

donno its fake or real , but in the end its written harry got married with ginnie and had a son named james potter and ron going to marry hermione and longbotton married fluerr !.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 20, 2007)

albus severus.... thats funny...!!


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 20, 2007)

aare bhai log Yahan spoiler nahi post karo NAHI TO DARK SIDE OF MOON AA JAYEGA aur tum log ka bhi hal SHALU SHARMA ki tarah ho jaega. BACH KE REHENA IS "DARK SIDE OF MOON" SE


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 20, 2007)

dead said:
			
		

> donno its fake or real , but in the end its written harry got married with ginnie and had a son named james potter and ron going to marry hermione and longbotton married fluerr !.



Longbottom married Fluer!!!!

Fleur Delacour!!!!!

Thats' that and that is crazy.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 20, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> aare bhai log Yahan spoiler nahi post karo NAHI TO DARK SIDE OF MOON AA JAYEGA aur tum log ka bhi hal SHALU SHARMA ki tarah ho jaega. BACH KE REHENA IS "DARK SIDE OF MOON" SE



Oye, why I am having a feeling that you are "DARK SIDE OF MOON".


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

Longbottom Married Fluerr delecour , how the hell that happened.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

> if the book book is fake


kal sabko pata lag jayega ki that was real or not..but i say that how can pics of pages can be fake ? with all hard covers and things  

its real ...


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 20, 2007)

good guess QUIZ MASTER 
but  u r wrong


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well i hav read two fake books (fanfics) which many thought were the leaked ones.

Both were good. The fanfic authors wrote it in Rowlings style and while one had no ending coz it was not finished and the other ended with Harry living, Voldie dead and he gets married to Ginny, Ron to Hermione.

But wat was interesting was that it was interesting.

 Harry learns more about horcruxes. Lupin and Tonks die for harry. Harry learns that to make a horcrux u hav to hold an item in ur hand that u want to make the horcrux and kil someone. He used it to kill Voldemort coz Harry was a horcrux, coz Voldemort was catching him when trying to kill him, but ended up with only making a scar on him. But part of Voldemorts soul was inside Harry, thats y he was feeling pain from scar and he was able to see through Vldies eyes in Order of Pheonix. All the horcruxes he found had a similar scar like on Harry's forehead( thats wen harry realizes that he is also a horcrux)
Draco gets his internal organs taken off from him, but he lived.

There was also an introduction to a new creature called Quantepeds or something that looked like lizards that can walk. They were bigger than humans, and Harry and his friends using an ancient spell to deafeat the Quantepeds and in the result making them unconsious.

There was also many other facts u might be interested in. If u want to read them just check versiterum or something like that. Just check in google u will get it. Go to forums.

Or u could wait for one day to get ur hands on the original book.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 20, 2007)

Stop posting spoilers. Book releases tomorrow anyway. Please stop posting more contents. Please lock this thread. I am reporting.


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 20, 2007)

FLeur marries Bill but during the wedding, Death Eaters come and start destroying which will be repulsed by the Order. Fleurs little sis Gabriel wil die in front of Harry's eyes, making him guilty coz he couldnt do anything to save her from the Avada Kedavra sent by Bellatrix coz he had no wand with him.

Anothr thing was that when Harry returns to Dursleys for one last time, AUnt Petunia says Dudley was Acting strange for a few weeks. She said that DUmble dore had put a charm on Dudley to prevent him from using his powers as requested by Petunia. He is actually a muggle born Wizard. When he gets angry he was able to levitate his PS and break it into pieces without wand.
Since DUmbledore Died the charm doesnt work. Hermione does somethin to him b4 leaving but only learns wat she did later in the story.

 Sorry man, it was just a fake book. This aint leaked ones. This was released 2 months ago. This aint the original one

Ok for proof that the book is actually leaked
Go to this link
*img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hp7yu8.jpg
The first chapter is The DARK LORD Ascending


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> *I FINISHED IT!!! (The real thing)*
> 
> Finally, its over. Loved the ending. Anyway posting spoilers is bad though. But well most of the spoilers posted in this thread are wrong



If it is not out then how come u read it?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

INDYAN ..PM me the ending


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't get it? The book that was leaked a few days ago was real right? Or are you talking about some other book.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

but shalu sharma posted in another contro thread that harry marries ginny and ron marries hermoine ..is that true ? i have too read leaked copy (photos of pages )..do u have read same pages too ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 20, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> but shalu sharma posted in another contro thread that harry marries ginny and ron marries hermoine ..is that true ? i have too read leaked copy (photos of pages )..do u have read same pages too ?



I readed the same book (JPG version). But its pathetic. I cant believe JKR wrote this stupid ending.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't worry, many people will be surprised to see the original version tomorrow. (Only 9.5 hrs left for book to be released)


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 20, 2007)

The links have already been edited out. Topic locked.


----------

